# Sheffield Crown Court House



## Angel (Jan 25, 2008)

I first visited this site in the dead of night, about 5 months ago really tricky access at that time. Now its much easier, because there are pikeys around.







Its located in the middle of Sheffield and it is a stunning building.






The place is a shadow of its former glory. Courtrooms still just about have the oak still in them -someone is systematically stripping the joint.






The clock tower remains, however, the most awesome clock I've seen to date.






Every urbexer dreams of finding evidence lying around - don't they and we were not disappointed!






And finally the cells - still well worth the visit - womder if Kev's mate ended up there?


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 25, 2008)

Absolutely stunning pics of what looks like a quality explore! Not bad condition at all if it's been accessed by pikies! Great work!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow...lovely building and superb pics. Love the cell with the grafitti left on the ceiling! 
Cheers


----------



## Angel (Jan 25, 2008)

UrbanX said:


> Absolutely stunning pics of what looks like a quality explore! Not bad condition at all if it's been accessed by pikies! Great work!



Thanks- yes all the oak seems to be being stripped out of this place at the moment a real shame.


----------



## King Al (Jan 25, 2008)

super find Angel, I have never been inside a derelict court house, they don't seem to close down that often


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 25, 2008)

Supa-dupa report & pics Angel 

Liking the balconies and cells. Thanks for sharing!

Lb


----------



## fezzyben (Jan 25, 2008)

lol i love the first pic


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks an excellent explore that, nice one!


----------



## mr_bones (Jan 25, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## smileysal (Jan 25, 2008)

WOW, I love the main court room, look at all that oak panelling, it looks stunning. It's a shame its being stripped out. Is it the pikey's or is it being stripped out legitimately? 

Stunning pictures of a place, most of us wont see. 

Cheers Angel,

 Sal


----------

